# git: scripts need some dependencies [solved]

## Wolle

Heute habe ich dev-util/git upgedated mit dem Ergebnis:

```
* Messages for package dev-util/git-1.5.4.5:

 * These additional scripts need some dependencies:

 *   git-archimport   : dev-util/tla

 *   git-quiltimport  : dev-util/quilt

 *   git-instaweb     : || ( www-servers/lighttpd www-servers/apache )
```

Hmm,   :Question: 

```
wth01 wolle # emerge -vp dev-util/tla dev-util/quilt www-servers/apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/diffstat-1.45  103 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/tla-1.3.5  USE="-doc" 3,688 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r3  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/quilt-0.46  USE="-bash-completion -graphviz" 395 kB

Total: 4 packages (3 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 4,185 kB
```

Soll ich denn nun tla und quilt installieren und wenn ja, warum macht die Kiste das denn nicht selbst - kann sie sonst doch auch? Benutze ich überhaupt git-archimport, git-quiltimport oder git-instaweb? Ach, ich hab schon wieder keine Ahnung von der Materie und dann Fragen über Fragen...

Also: Was will mir mein freundlicher Developer sagen und was soll ich tun?

----------

## Necoro

archimport brauchst du sicherlich nicht ... (arch ist ungefähr steinalt und wird wahrscheinlich kaum genutzt) ...

und für die anderen beiden: wenn du nicht weißt was das ist, brauchst du sie auch net ...

----------

## Wolle

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> und für die anderen beiden: wenn du nicht weißt was das ist, brauchst du sie auch net ...

 

Ich hab schon geahnt, dass die Lösung in dieser Richtung liegt. Danke für die Antwort -> [solved]

----------

